# Another 800 amp project



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

At least you didn't waste money on copper wire.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Suncoast Power said:


> It's been 5- 800 amp projects in a row.
> Looking at a 100kw next week. Maybe break our trend.
> https://youtu.be/S_S3yecPf5k


Ohhh..Ohhh.uh..uh.uh..ahhh...(my best Tim allen):thumbsup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Please... If you could see the 120V 30A service I was working on today......:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> At least you didn't waste money on copper wire.


I've beat the crap out of myself for decades unnecessarily using copper feeders. If it's my design build, it will be aluminum.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Suncoast Power said:


> I've beat the crap out of myself for decades unnecessarily using copper feeders. If it's my design build, it will be aluminum.



Good for you, now if only a million other contractors would get it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> Good for you, now if only a million other contractors would get it.


The feeders for one of the projects was 2400' of 350s and 600' of 3/0. I ordered it on 200' coils and took it with me in the back of my truck. Didn't even know it was back there on a 300 mile trip.
I had to rent a trailer to haul off the 3000# of copper we scrapped.
Total waste of resources if you ask me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> The feeders for one of the projects was 2400' of 350s and 600' of 3/0. I ordered it on 200' coils and took it with me in the back of my truck. Didn't even know it was back there on a 300 mile trip.
> I had to rent a trailer to haul off the 3000# of copper we scrapped.
> Total waste of resources if you ask me.


Did you feel bad about it all the way to the bank?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you feel bad about it all the way to the bank?


We just clean up and haul off the junk.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why are 800 amp services so popular in your area? Most existing commercial services I run into here are 200, 225, 400, 600, and 1200+. I've seen in betweens, but they're rare. Usually installed by me. I put an 800 amp service on an old building March-ish, but I rarely see them in the wild here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Why are 800 amp services so popular in your area? Most existing commercial services I run into here are 200, 225, 400, 600, and 1200+. I've seen in betweens, but they're rare. Usually installed by me. I put an 800 amp service on an old building March-ish, but I rarely see them in the wild here.


All of these were existing 1200 amp services but, the loads were only about 140kw Max.
They had a budget for a 250kw with a 1000 gallon tank. 
One site we completely built a new 800amp service and swapped over when the new unit arrived.
Another build we changed the trip unit to 800 amps, kept it as the main and intercepted the load and ran it through an 800amp ATS.
They were design build so, I was able to do exactly what I wanted.


----------

